# Sad Day :-(



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

A couple years ago, my then brand new Larrivee D-03fm developed a check in the finish. I contacted Jim at Trinity where I bought it, and he forwarded the query to Larrivee, who contacted me with options. The option was to send the guitar in to inspect for the cause - if they deemed it was due to drying then it would be repaired on my bill and I would have to cover $100 in shipping each way. If it was due to a flaw in the wood, they'd give options of repair or replacement. There's 100% no way the guitar is damaged due to drying - it was always kept in a comfortable 40 - 50% RH, and there are no other tell-tale signs of drying. Still, money being money, and more importantly loving the sound of this instrument, I opted to keep it and live with the finish check.

Changing the strings yesterday, I noticed a much more pronounced feel to the check - almost like it was lifted. I put a little pressure on the crack and my heart sunk - the tell-tale sound of wood fibers flexing...looks like it's into the wood. Looks like I have a couple options to look at now. I'll probably bring it over to Brian (Monty) and see what he thinks of it - while I'm not suggesting they'd do so, the folks at Larrivee do get the ultimate say on whether they feel it's dried or not, in which case I'm out $200 in shipping plus repairs - if that's the case, I'd rather put the money in Brian's pocket and let him do the work and refin - especially since I love the sound of the guitar.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd have Brian at least have a look at it and he can tell you what he thinks. Brian is one of the top luthiers, you can't go wrong by going to him.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

You can count on Larivee attributing the problem to poor humidification, regardless of the truth. 

Though if you are not diligent about humidifying your guitar, truth is that it likely is under humidified.

'Tis the season - humidify your guitars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

One other note - calibrate your hygrometers to verify that they are reading correctly. It is normal for them to be wildly out of range. You may think that based on the hygrometer the humidity is fine, all the while being far off. I once had one of those planet waves digital jobs that was 23% off! Google search "hygrometer salt calibrate" to learn how to calibrate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I can pretty well tell you that you might as well have it fixed yourself, no matter how much you protest it almost always come back to being your responsibility. So sorry to hear that and I do hope it regains its sound or at least keeps what you like about it. ship


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> I can pretty well tell you that you might as well have it fixed yourself, no matter how much you protest it almost always come back to being your responsibility. So sorry to hear that and I do hope it regains its sound or at least keeps what you like about it. ship


Worst case, I'll sell at a loss and get Brian to build exactly what I want. I'd probably hold onto this one though - it is a cannon.

I want o put the best faith in Lari, but the fact is I am worried about hanging $200 out there on the possibility that that the concede it's a wood fault...and then what - replace it with a lower model?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a Larivee at one time and the maple binding separated at the waste. The separation occurred while in a humidy controlled room. The issue was not humidity, it was an issue of workmanship.

They blamed it on lack of humidity. I battled them for six months. Eventually they sent a replacement guitar that I suspect was a factory second (low neck set angle). My guitar had an iBeam installed and they didn't send it back (I was told to keep it installed), then it was a battle to get a pickup back.

It seems to me from that experience that Larivee weeds out their warranty claims and sheds cost by blaming the owner and under humidification. I anticipate that you would experience the same, and could get it fixed locally without shipping across the country and back and saving money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Duct tape!

Sorry to hear about your guitar Brent, that sucks.

Yes, especially by the sounds of it, get Monty to tend to it.
Best of luck having it restored.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is the issue? On the top? Where?

I have so many dings and bangs in my beat up old guitars I'm having trouble imagining a finish check that would be worrisome. 

That's just me tho, and this is your baby, so I get it.

Do you have a picture?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

A little update - brought it to Brian. He looked it over, shook his head and pointed out very matter of factly that it's a flaw in the wood...that there are no signs of drying that would be present before the top would actually split, and it should be covered by the warranty. That being said, he also sat and played it for an hour, remarking on how great it sounded. He strongly advised not to trade it for a replacement at Larrivee because it sounds too good to give up, and explained how he would fix it if I decided not to send it in.

i contacted cs at Larrivee the next day, explained the diagnosis from Brian that he was ready to write if needed, and asked how they'd like to proceed and what their process would be in taking care of it - repair or replacement. The response was not very encouraging. Apart from the significantly higher cost of shipping the guitar to Larrivee because they are no longer in Canada, there's still the cost of return shipping and repairs when - not if they decide it's humidity related...this I gather from the very polite - while we respect Mr. Monty's experience, it is our experience that 99.9% of all cracked tops are due to humidity, and not our responsibility, so sending it in is ultimately your choice and your gamble. This to me is pretty much clear...and pretty frustrating. I didn't really have a stance on their decision to close shop in Canada - it's a business decision, and I have bought made in the USA guitars before. That being said, the added expense of service should it be required, coupled with the obvious policy which is - we'll do everything we can to be sure not to take care of a customer - leads to me to a simple decision. As much as I love the sound of this guitar, there were other issues with it from the get-go that I pointed out to Larrivee, and they brushed it off - even when I sent pictures in. Given the level of customer service I seem to be getting for an instrument they list at $2000 value, there's no chance I'll own another larrivee product. I'll take my guitar to Brian, give him the business, save myself 3 or 4 hundred in shipping and the aggravation I know will ensue, and get the repairs done by someone I know and trust.

here endeth rant.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a rant more like a real true point of truth and that is that all guitar makers are always going to blame humidity as the reason for the crack and there is really just no way of proving other wise. Larrivee is no different then any other maker of acoustics when it comes to this. But at least you can have it fixed by someone you trust and can move onto bigger better things. ship


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds familiar...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That is honestly quite a huge disappointment, especially given there are many similar experiences. I always had huge respect for their brand and reputation but that's no longer the case.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

99% of the time a Guitar Manufacturer's Warranty is not worth the paper it is printed on.

Buy used whenever possible.

Good luck with the repair.


----------

